

A food iPhone app that doesn't suck - tt

Today, my startup Munchery launches its iPhone app. With it, you can:<p>1. Get push notification of daily changing menus<p>2. Browse high quality food photos of the exact meal you are purchasing (or just browse around because you like pretty food photos)<p>3. Order with just a few taps. If you have ordered before, then it probably will take you less time to place an order than the time it takes to read this sentence.<p>To celebrate the launch, if you live/work in SF, we're giving you a fantastic discount on the first order that you place from the iPhone app.<p>Additional details about how our app is different from other delivery apps, as well as the promo code you'll need to save money on your next order, can be found on our company blog: http://blog.munchery.com/from-phone-to-fork
======
chuboy
How to measure if a food app sucks:

1) No complicated menus and forms

2) No limitations in food type, like just pizza, burritos, or greasy takeout.

3) Photo of the food you're about to eat.

4) Should be instant gratification: the food should come to you. Not send you
to a restaurant.

5) Put in an order in less than 10 seconds

